

Newly Launched Pad Grip: The All-Purpose iPad Mount. Rec's on Site Design? - billtrammel
http://www.padgrips.com

======
jnorx
-Should be able to click on the scrolling pics which takes to product. -Perhaps a stronger tilt toward product vs. store feel; is this about the product or the company? -I feel green. -More application pics of product might help; arranged/presented appropriately.

~~~
billtrammel
Also, I like your idea of product vs. store. That's a delicate balance that
we're working on right now. At this point, I think the product perspective
makes more sense, so we'll see what we can do to make it more product-centric.
Thanks!

------
bradleyjoyce
I think the general site layout is good overall format, but the design could
use a lot more polish.

I would suggest maybe a subtle texture for the background, a tighter color
scheme (see <http://colorschemedesigner.com/>) and sexier typography.

From an e-commerce perspective, I might suggest you put your main product more
prominently on the front page with and add to cart button or view more button,
instead of the slider.

also, the area below the slider is a bit cramped in my opinion.

~~~
billtrammel
Nice, thanks for the tip on color schemes. I agree with everything you pointed
out. After we get it redone, I'll repost as a Before-After. Thanks for the
help!

------
billtrammel
We're looking for feedback on the site design. What do you like, what don't
you like? What do you want more of?

